# ENDANGERED SPECIES BUILDS THREAD



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

From now on I will be posting up all of my buillds here


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

love how what 66 sits, that 94 impala needs some love in the wheel department


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

thnks,, i know the 94 needs some bigger rims than what i have right now so sadly until i could find some big enough rims that is how she is going to sit


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats Not all!!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I still have more I will post them later


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> thnks,, i know the 94 needs some bigger rims than what i have right now so sadly until i could find some big enough rims that is how she is going to sit


if you are thinking of going donk with the green impy....i might have the wheels and tires from the donk caddy i wont ever use?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 61 is kool


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks ,,Im not looking to go "DONK" on the 94 all lifted and all i want it just slamed on some nice rims some thing like thats on my 66 thanks for the offer though:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got some temporary rims on my 94 sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks better with those rims,nice 65 and 61!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thats Not all!!


Bump 62 getting re done didnt like the lowrod /hot rod look so redoing it with some wires this time.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Pics of the 62
Undies









New color (still needs clear) and patterns









Engine 









Quick mock up body still needs primary color and clear


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

nice biulds :thumbsup::thumbsup: welcome back ...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks man took a year off to work on my lowrider bike.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got the 62 painted and cleared, also repainted the 76 caprice and re did the 64 will post up pics in a bit.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## gbpstl (Feb 17, 2013)

nice job


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks man took a year off to work on my lowrider bike.


sick bike! the handle bars and forks are bad ass! im tryin to get my boys into lowrider bikes....i have a couple old shwinn stingrays just sittin


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

gbpstl said:


> nice job


Thanks man im just spraying models trying to get used to this airbrush i have.


hocknberry said:


> sick bike! the handle bars and forks are bad ass! im tryin to get my boys into lowrider bikes....i have a couple old shwinn stingrays just sittin


 Thanks,,, thats cool man you should check out the lowrider bike section they got some great stuff in there.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


>


Next is the 63 I opened up the doors so now everything opens hood, trunk, and doors. Also already started on the custom dash/center consel, and shaved some emblems and door handles. just needs minor body work


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

So i decided to put the 63 back in the box and paint my 58 and 61. I also picked up a caddi which i started on paint already as well. Will post pics soon.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE KARS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Heres the Caddilac i picked up on Easter paint is finished just needs clear cut and buff. "Sugar Rush"


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NICE KARS BRO:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right on,builds coming out sick!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work bro. Like the 61. Simple and clean


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Heres the Caddilac i picked up on Easter paint is finished just needs clear cut and buff. "Sugar Rush"


bad ass!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Right on,builds coming out sick!





ART2ROLL said:


> Nice work bro. Like the 61. Simple and clean


 Thanks guys, im tyring to get into the whole grahpics on models thing.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!


Thanks man.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

just a simple ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin great so far:thumbsup:.....r u gonna b adding more color to it ?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Lookin great so far:thumbsup:.....r u gonna b adding more color to it ?


 Thanks been a while since I've touched this model and that kandy color is going to be the only color besides the silver base,, I just finished the graphics I still need to spray the rest...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> View attachment 866097


 "END OF THE BEGINNING" 63 impala ss rag top


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice homie lookin good


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks homie can't wait to finish


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

"FEROCIOUS" under construction


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

paint job on the 63 above is now a multi colored paint job


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

58 & 61 shot all in house of kolor


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess working on larger projects with a spray gun is great practice because now that im back on my iwata airbrush i feel my paint jobs have greatly increased in quality


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Houseofkolor is a great factor in the quality as well


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I also 're painted the 65 ss convertible in a black that i custom mixed with a blue pearl I'll post pictures of that one tomorrow,, ive had an itch to paint model cars lately but i mean there's not much more i can paint when im 15


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good homie paint jobs look clean


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

X2


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I've been away from models for a while, been busy with larger projects, my summer vacation going into my senior year of high school started early this month. My larger projects have helped prepare me to produce this 67' I present to you as Target Practice 67' pinstriping is hand done with a very finely trimmed mack 00 brush and one shot the car was shot in orion silver then shot with Hok mini flake finished in Kandy then buried under 5 coats of heavy clear then colorsanded and polished, interior is all felt, undercarriage is miniflaked, kandied, and chromed, engine has the 427 that comes with the kit dressed up with chrome plated parts from various other kits and a scratch built turbo, my next work in progress is a 66' impala ss laying frame, complete metalflake base coat over a white base coat, also with a custom felt interior, paint job will be finished in HoK Kandy, cleared, colorsanded and polished. I'm making an effort to build these models with the best possible finishes I can produce, my modeling skills have obviously increased over the years I just want to say thank you all for looking and reading


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice paint brotha


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice paint brotha


 Thanks man!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

66 impala ss hardtop "Lisztomania" the need to continually listen to music, complete mini flake base


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Knowledge being dropped in here!! I dig it!!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Knowledge being dropped in here!! I dig it!!


 thank you! Its been years of trail and error and still have a lot to learn!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

66 and 67 a customer brought in for paint work just finished shooting the mini flake, pretty crazy,, I just finished my 66 & 67


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work bro!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Bad Ass!:thumbsup:


----------

